# Drivers seat squeak



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

The drivers seat has developed the most annoying and loud squeak over the last 6 months or so. It squeaks every time you go over a bump so it spend more time squeaking than not  

I've had a look at the seat and it seems to have a plywood base under the seat cushion so you cant get access to the underside. Has anyone else had this problems and found how to get the seat base and / or back apart. 

There are a couple of large Allan key type fittings at the front of the base, are these used to remove the base?

Andy


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Not sure what type of seat you have. On my 1997 Burstner we have Aguti Condor seats. The passenger seat had a slight groan when rocking back and forth or going over a bump.

The noise came from the rotating mech under the seat. I stripped off the whole seat to find a large plastic washer (about 12 inches wide) between the base and seat. Cleaned and repositioned and regreased all the moving parts and its been fine ever since.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

On my van which uses standard Fiat seats, you can remove the seat by removing it complete with the runners that allow forward/backward movement.

It you look at the runners there are normally 2 bolts in each one (one at the front and one at the back). From memory these were torx bolts that screwed down into the seat swivel base.

Slide the seat all the way back to remove the 2 front bolts and then slide it all the way forward to remove the 2 back bolts. The seat will then lift off. 

The one thing to be careful about is that the seat may have wires going to it for airbags/heaters/seatbelt pretensioners etc so take care not to damage anything.

Phil


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My drivers seat is fine, but there is a lot of noise coming from the passenger seat, usually worst when approaching a difficult junction, or other road obstacle, any ideas on making it stop


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> My drivers seat is fine, but there is a lot of noise coming from the passenger seat, usually worst when approaching a difficult junction, or other road obstacle, any ideas on making it stop


If it is a constant whine it can usually be treated by an application of wine, however it does require repeated applications and can take some time. However over application can result in the problems becoming worse the following day :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Unfortunately it doesn't succumb to alcohol, we only carry a bottle of Malibu for extreme emergencies.

I could try duct tape, but fear the outcome (increase in volume) once it was removed.


----------

